# Sergei Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Mikhail Pletnev
Sergei Taneyev: At the Reading of a Psalm

Release Date December 14, 2004
Duration01:08:55
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral

2.5


----------

